# Accucraft's next engines - no rumours



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Following on from Royces' topic started in February, I notice that the Accucraft web site was updated yesterday with the following:

*PROJECTS UNDER DEVELOPMENT:*
1.	AT – SOUTHERN PACIFIC 4-6-0, BRASS, ELECTRIC & LIVE STEAM, 1:20.3
2.	AT – EBT #12 2-8-2, BRASS, ELECTRIC & LIVE STEAM, 1:20.3
3.	AT – PENNSY T1 4-4-4-4, BRASS, LIVE STEAM , 1:32
4.	AT – CLIMAX, BRASS, ELECTRIC & LIVE STEAM, 1:20.3
5.	AML – K-4, BRASS, LIVE STEAM, 1:29
6.	AML – USRA 0-6-0 WITH VANDY TENDER, METAL, LIVE STEAM, 1:29

So, assuming that 'under development' actually means that they will be produced, that's three at 1:20.3, two at 1:29 and only one for us 1:32 fans!
Oh well, that's life.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting that the Climax and the SP 4-6-0 that both said "Fall 2010 delivery" in the previous update are in the "under development" category here, as opposed to "under production", and that no dates (even approximate ones) are given for any of these categories...


----------



## Tom Burns (May 11, 2008)

David,

You missed a page.

http://www.accucraftrideon.com/pg-news.htm

They list the 7-1/2" gauge coal fired Forney as under development. Rumour is that it is 2-1/2" scale.

They also list a 3 truck Shay under consideration in 7-1/2". I have not heard a rumour on scale or fuel type.

I might need a bigger piggy bank, truck, and garage.

Tom


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Project under consideration 
- 3-Truck Shay, 7 1/2" gauge, Live steam Coal fired Just no scale mentioned.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

So, assuming that 'under development' actually means that they will be produced, 
Those of us who put a deposit on the EBT loco some three years ago are certainly hoping so... 

Later, 

K


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

"Accucraft Time" guys, remember? 

Larry


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

I posted this in the WSLCo #15 thread, but I may as well bring the rumor here, too.

I asked cliff about the 7.5" gauge shay and forney, and this was his reply:

"The 2-4-4 Forney prototype will be here in July or August . We will
have to see how that comes out before going on to the next project. If
the Forney prototype is a go then production of that will take the
rest of this year or into next year. Then the Shay project could
start. I think the prototype for the shay is our Mich. Cal 2 cylinder
we built in 1:20.3 Thanks for your comments and interest."


----------



## Tom Burns (May 11, 2008)

It is also worth noting that there is not a single engine under development from a Colorado NG prototype.

I hope Accucraft does not continue to drift too far from their core business.

Regards

Tom Burns


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Tom Burns on 16 Jul 2010 11:58 AM 
It is also worth noting that there is not a single engine under development from a Colorado NG prototype.

I hope Accucraft does not continue to drift too far from their core business.

Regards

Tom Burns

Well, there is there D&RGW T-12
http://www.accucraft.com/index.php?show_aux_page=149

But as far as I know, that project is 100% on hold.
They've also expressed interest in producing a C-25.
But they've made a C-16, C-19, K-27, K-28, K-36, K-37, a 4-6-0, and a 4-4-0. It seems they've pretty much exhausted their D&RGW market.

And by the way, where the heck did this little guy come from?!?! http://www.accucraft.com/index.php?show_aux_page=158 I WANT ONE!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

You forgot the C-21! With the T-12 and the possible C-25 it would indeed appear that nearly all of the modern D&RGW ng classes will have been modelled! Well, okay, there _is_ the C-17 and C-18 to make it a complete set...


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

But I want my SP #9. Waaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By jfrank on 16 Jul 2010 04:25 PM 
But I want my SP #9. Waaaaaaaaaaaaa. 
Me too!


----------

